# All purpose weed killer concoction



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I don't have a ton of weeds, but I get several different kinds throughout the spring and summer, from your basic dandelions and broadleaf weeds to your creeping charlie/ground ivy, clover, woody weeds like oxalis, and the dreaded nutsedge.

I have little patience and don't want multiple different finished products. I want to have a bottle labeled "weed spray" that I can count on to kill it all when I spot spray. Is such a concoction possible and safe for the lawn?

I know that 2,4-D and Dicamba are must haves for broadleaf weeds. Triclopyr for tough ground ivy. Sulfentrazone for nutsedge.

Is it as simple as buying something like Spectracide Weed Stop (2,4-D, Quinclorac, Dicamba, Sulfentrazone) or the Weed Stop 2 (same as regular Weed Stop except has Mecoprop instead of Quinclorac) and mixing it with the green Ortho with Triclopyr and spraying away?


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

Tenacity will kill everything listed. Looks pricy at $65 but the rates are ridiculously low meaning low application cost and it will last a long time.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Ecubed The weeds will build resistance to tenacity if you use it as your go to herbicide.

@CPA Nerd another product that will take care of all the weeds is round up.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

For broad leaf weeds, use 3 way (Trimec...) or Change up. My go to late spring early summer mix includes Sedge Hammer, 2-4D Dicamba, Triclopyr and Quiclorac.

For grassy weeds use Quiclorac, Tenacity, Pylex, Poa Constrictor / Pro Grass or Dismiss NXT. This past winter / early spring I used Poa Constrictor+Tenacy+Dismiss NXT on Poa (Will stress KBB).

Quinclorac, Tenacity and 3-Way (several brands available) are not as cost prohibitive as some of the other products above. They are good to have in your arsenal.


----------



## Ecubed (Apr 26, 2018)

g-man said:


> @Ecubed The weeds will build resistance to tenacity if you use it as your go to herbicide.
> 
> @CPA Nerd another product that will take care of all the weeds is round up.


I did not know that, thanks for the info


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

troksd said:


> My go to late spring early summer mix includes Sedge Hammer, 2-4D Dicamba, Triclopyr and Quiclorac.


Do you mix those all together and blast all foot weeds or use them separately on their target weeds? I.e. quinclorac for crabgrass, triclopyr for ground ivy, etc.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

I have some Spectracide and it contains s sulfentrazone. Will that likely take care of the yellow nutsedge?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Yes. 2-4D + Dicamba at full rate, Triclopyr at 2/3 rate, Quinclorac and Sedge hammer at full rate. Kills most broad leaf weeds and many grassy weeds. I sometimes will use Ornamec 2 - 3 weeks later on remaining grassy weeds.



CPA Nerd said:


> troksd said:
> 
> 
> > My go to late spring early summer mix includes Sedge Hammer, 2-4D Dicamba, Triclopyr and Quiclorac.
> ...


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

troksd said:


> Yes. 2-4D + Dicamba at full rate, Triclopyr at 2/3 rate, Quinclorac and Sedge hammer at full rate. Kills most broad leaf weeds and many grassy weeds. I sometimes will use Ornamec 2 - 3 weeks later on remaining grassy weeds.


Cool. Why triclopyr at only 2/3?

For simplicity, assume all products require an ounce per 1,000 square feet and per gallon. Would you just add an ounce of each product to a gallon of water?


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I had Wild violet and Button weed a few years ago.... I experienced turf damage at full rate, and poor kill rate at 1/2 rate. 2/3 rate has been the sweet spot for me. There were probably other factors like the PH of the water, temps at the time I sprayed....

I use 2.25 gallons (back pack sprayer, red AIXR teejet nozzle. 4 gallons when I use the brown nozzle)of finished product over 5k of lawn. 10.4 ML Tenacity (skip the 2-4D and Quinclorac), 2.25 table spoon Quinclorac..... I don't recall the rates I use for 2-4 D and Triclopyr (I don't have the lebel nearby to calculate).



CPA Nerd said:


> troksd said:
> 
> 
> > Yes. 2-4D + Dicamba at full rate, Triclopyr at 2/3 rate, Quinclorac and Sedge hammer at full rate. Kills most broad leaf weeds and many grassy weeds. I sometimes will use Ornamec 2 - 3 weeks later on remaining grassy weeds.
> ...


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

You may need two apps. If U owned a gram scale, U could buy one of those Sedge hammer packets, split it into 4 equal parts (by weight). Mix 1/4 of the packet in 32 Oz of water and spot spray.



CPA Nerd said:


> I have some Spectracide and it contains s sulfentrazone. Will that likely take care of the yellow nutsedge?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

troksd said:


> You may need to apps. If U owned a gram scale, U could buy one of those Sedge hammer packets, split it into 4 equal parts (by weight). Mix 1/4 of the packet in 32 Oz of water and spot spray.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The entire area I have is maybe 500 square feet. I'm thinking one of those packets for $10 would be sufficient.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

CPA Nerd said:


> troksd said:
> 
> 
> > You may need to apps. If U owned a gram scale, U could buy one of those Sedge hammer packets, split it into 4 equal parts (by weight). Mix 1/4 of the packet in 32 Oz of water and spot spray.
> ...


Sedgehammer works great. Takes a bit of time but it works. I'm assuming I still have nutlets in the ground that will produce more nutsedge next year but I'm hopping I can take it out completely over the next few years.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Also @CPA Nerd you could probably split that $10 pack in half for 500 sq ft if you are spot spraying. Maybe even quarter it.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> Also @CPA Nerd you could probably split that $10 pack in half for 500 sq ft if you are spot spraying. Maybe even quarter it.


Thanks. Agreed, that's what I was planning. I'll do the math and get the right dose.

Does it typically work in one application, even if it takes a little while, or do you do multiple apps?


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

CPA Nerd said:


> pennstater2005 said:
> 
> 
> > Also @CPA Nerd you could probably split that $10 pack in half for 500 sq ft if you are spot spraying. Maybe even quarter it.
> ...


First time I ever used it. But I assume it's gone for at least this year but will probably return next year and I'll hit it again. And when it finally runs out of little nutlets hopefully it'll be gone for good.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

pennstater2005 said:


> CPA Nerd said:
> 
> 
> > pennstater2005 said:
> ...


Wow, so it at least appears to have worked with one application. Cool. I'll try the little packet and if it seems to be working, maybe next year if some comes back I'll get the bigger jug and use it in subsequent years until it is eradicated. Thanks again.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

This year is my second spraying for Nutsedge. I hope It's the last.



pennstater2005 said:


> Sedgehammer works great. Takes a bit of time but it works. I'm assuming I still have nutlets in the ground that will produce more nutsedge next year but I'm hopping I can take it out completely over the next few years.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

I like t-zone SE as an option as a kill most things cocktail. Make sure to follow the label and don't apply when it's over the recommended temperature. It's got Triclopyr, Sulfentrazone, Dicamba, and 2,4-D in it so that covers your main tough weeds like sedges, ground ivy, etc as well as the common broad-leaf stuff that's easier to kill.

I don't really ever need something like quinclorac for crabgrass, so T-zone won't work for a crabgrass problem. It's been so long since I sprayed for crabgrass, I still have a bottle of MSMA labeled for residential turf in the garage.


----------



## Dkrem (Mar 16, 2019)

My go-to summer spot spray brew is Spectracide "weed stop +Crabgrass":
2,4-D
Quinclorac
Dicamba
Sulfentrazone

Then as troksd wrote, add just less than a full rate of Triclopyr, since it tank mixes pretty hot, and a few dollops of MSO. I always keep this mixed up in the summer and it will kill about anything I need to spray.


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

can you mix tenacity and a concentrated 3way max?


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Dkrem said:


> My go-to summer spot spray brew is Spectracide "weed stop +Crabgrass":
> 2,4-D
> Quinclorac
> Dicamba
> ...


I have all of those things now. I have the Spectracide Weed Stop + Crabgrass and the Ortho green bottle with Triclopyr. I'll do full rate of Spectracide and 2/3 of Triclopyr and see how it goes. Wonder how it'll do on my nutsedge.


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

airgas1998 said:


> can you mix tenacity and a concentrated 3way max?


That is what I am hoping for...


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

I have not tried. I would mix herbicides based on the weeds that are being targeted. If it can be killed by 3-Way, don't add another herbicide. If U are targeting grassy weeds, try Tenacity + Ornamec or add Quinclorac. to 3-Way.



airgas1998 said:


> can you mix tenacity and a concentrated 3way max?


----------



## Matthew_73 (Jul 9, 2019)

troksd said:


> I have not tried. I would mix herbicides based on the weeds that are being targeted. If it can be killed by 3-Way, don't add another herbicide. If U are targeting grassy weeds, try Tenacity + Ornamec or add Quinclorac. to 3-Way.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually, I will be using Tenacity as a Stand alone, and prolly add Crossbow Tri to my 3 way


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

so in essence if tenacity can kill crabgrass anyway technically I wouldn't need quinclorac...correct? so my thinking is a good 3way + tenacity would cover my needs. or is it not that simple and I better stick to keeping the two separated. it's just that it would be great to have an all in one formula in ONE sprayer. my results have been very good w/ tenacity so far anyway..


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

You will need more than 1 application of Tenacity to kill crabby. Stick with 3-Way and use Tenacity sparingly.



airgas1998 said:


> so in essence if tenacity can kill crabgrass anyway technically I wouldn't need quinclorac...correct? so my thinking is a good 3way + tenacity would cover my needs. or is it not that simple and I better stick to keeping the two separated. it's just that it would be great to have an all in one formula in ONE sprayer. my results have been very good w/ tenacity so far anyway..


----------



## airgas1998 (May 1, 2019)

^^^not my experience in the early stages(4leaf or less)...I'll just continue to use 2 sprayers with separate mixes like I have. my gut tells me this blend might not be the best for my turf grass.


----------



## CPA Nerd (May 8, 2018)

Just for the heck of it, I went to www.domyown.com live chat and said I was looking for an herbicide that would kill broadleaf weeds, clover, Creeping Charlie, and nutsedge, and asked if such a product even exists. They recommended Dismiss.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

Anything I've tried to kill clover with has taken more than one application. Usually more than two applications. This includes Triclopyr. It's a beast. It looks dead and then you see it uncurling. It's got an unusual will to live.


----------



## stotea (Jul 31, 2017)

pennstater2005 said:


> Anything I've tried to kill clover with has taken more than one application. Usually more than two applications. This includes Triclopyr. It's a beast. It looks dead and then you see it uncurling. It's got an unusual will to live.


I'm not saying this will work every single time, but this spring I broadcast sprayed a mixture of triclopyr ester and Trimec Classic  at max rate and it 100% smoked all the clover in my lawn in a single application, and I had a ton of it. I was honestly amazed. It did stress my grass a bit, though, so I would caution anyone else to be extremely careful if he were to do the same. Overlapping or over-applying too much could easily kill grass as well.


----------



## nocsious (May 14, 2018)

A fine mist does better on clover for me. If I try to apply a heavy amount, the herbicide just beads up and rolls off the clover leaf tissue. I think some people try and hit it extra hard and then end up getting less herbicide/leaf contact.


----------



## troksd (Jul 27, 2018)

Is it possible that the clover in your vicinity is resistant to the products U used? Perhaps the product U use to clean your spray tank is affecting the Ph of the tank.



pennstater2005 said:


> Anything I've tried to kill clover with has taken more than one application. Usually more than two applications. This includes Triclopyr. It's a beast. It looks dead and then you see it uncurling. It's got an unusual will to live.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

troksd said:


> Is it possible that the clover in your vicinity is resistant to the products U used? Perhaps the product U use to clean your spray tank is affecting the Ph of the tank.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just rinse it with water. I can kill it. It just takes multiple apps.


----------

